# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  DIY night vision

## mehanikis

sen gribēju, nu ta sāku piepildīt vēlēšanos  :: 
dabūju skatu meklētāju no vecās VHS kameras(paldies Didzim) tik nav gumijas ar lēcu acij, lai būtu ērti lietot, bet vēl viens meklētājs drīz būs uz galda, no tā ņemšu gumiju, pievienojas elementāri, kā pievienot izzondēju no mikrenes datasheeta, sen jau bija dabūta melnbaltā kameriņa, specifikāciju tieši šai pazaudēju, shēma kamerai pārdomāta-sajaucot vadus vietām nekas nenodeg-kā ne kā paredzēta novērošanai  :: , tālāk komplektēju kastītē, nu jau atlika saīsināt vadus un pielodēt stabilizatorus-kamerai 12v vajag, displejam 5.5v tamdēļ displejam uzmetu uz lm317 regulatoru, diodes gaismošanai sapirktas http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4779 laikam visā korpusā neielīdīs, iespējams likšu mini prožektoru virs tās kastes, un reku bildes






 un viss barosies no UPSa akumulatora  :: , kurš turēsies uzkabē, pats aparāts pagaidām būs turams rokā, varbūt vēlāk pielāgošu šī vietā, jo staigāt ar šo nav iespējams  ::

----------


## mehanikis

saskāros ar nelielu problēmu-itkā nenozīmīgu, skatu meklētāju jābaro no 5v (5.5 nav obligāti, un tie LMi kas man ir čota nestrādā  :: ) paņēmu 7805, bet tas silst, un šķiet padaudz-pamērot cik ēd meklētājs pēc stabilizatora sapratu ka silst ne pa tēmai-ēd tik 95mA pie 5 voltiem, bet silst(pirkstu turēt var) itkā vajadzētu turēt, bet kapēc silst? pamēģināju ar diodēm pafiltrēt-drusku vēsāks palika(nav konstantas temperatūras, silst pa druskai tālāk)
EDIT
aizdoma uz to ka no tā kineskopa sit atpakaļ-bet kā novērst

----------


## Slowmo

Tajā regulatorā 0,7W izdalās siltumā, tāpēc arī silts. Un loģiski, ka, ja virknē ieslēdzi diodes, tad uz tām izdalās daļa siltuma, kā rezultātā pats regulators silst mazāk.

----------


## jeecha

Tieshi taa - parastais (lineaarais) regulators darbojas analogjiski rezsitoru sprieguma daliitaajam - visu lieko spriegumu tas vienkaarshi nokurina. Ja gribaas taupiit bateriju kuras spriegums ir krietni lielaaks par nepiecieshamo - vieniigaa izeja ir impulsu regulators.

----------


## mehanikis

nu bet cik tadi lietoti nebija tadas problemas, pameginasu siko regulatoru, man lielais staav

----------


## Slowmo

Varbūt patērētā strāva vai spriegumu starpība bija mazāka.

----------


## mehanikis

bija visādi, stabilizēts parasti tika no 12 vai 13 voltiem, bet pie tik maza patēriņa pirmo reizi silst, pamēģināju vēl diodi no 2 kājas ar zemi savienoju-ibo graunds stabilizatoram iet caur diodi-sprieguma pacēlums, kurš īstenībā kompensē otras diodes klātbūtni, jo citādi displejs blāvāk dega, 317ais kā ne liec no 12 dod 11 voltus, un praktiski neregulējas, gan jaunie gan vecie, vainu kko esmu piemirsis  ::

----------


## mehanikis

šovakar mežā izmēģināšu šo devaisu, protams turās uz puņķiem, jo vēl neatrisināju stabilizatora silšanas problēmu, varbūt radiatoru pielikšu uz ārpusi, diodes pagaidām saliku kādas bija, bet ar filtru, vienu brīdi nojuka fokuss, itkā pagaidām atregulēts,bet iemeslu izregulēšanai nezinu-notika vienlaik ieslēdzot, ja kas vēl viens meklētājs ir  ::  kā par brīnumu vēl pa pirkstiem ar HV nedabūju  ::

----------


## mehanikis

tiko no poligona  ::  diodes gandrīz neder, protams vēl jānofokusē būs, bet 3m izgaismo apmēram, kamera pati labi redz tumsā(krēslā) bet tas meklētājs laikam nevar tik daudz izšķirt, jeb uz tā rēķina bilde tiek saspiesta-kvalitātes zudums, iecere pasūtīt TME katalogā caur ormiksu super gaišās IR diodes  ::

----------


## Vikings

To, kas pirmā posta pēdējā bildē gan labāk nevaro ārā. Es to labprāt pret kādiem materiāliem samainītu vai pat piemaksātu, ar laiku savākusies interesanta kolekcija ar līdzīgām lietām, bet nakts redzamība ir viena un tā pati ne mana un nepilnā komplektā. Interese ir nopietna.

----------


## mehanikis

man uz to daiktu tāda pat interese  ::  ar laiku sapucēšu, un iespējams dabūšu jaunas ķiškas binoklim  ::

----------


## Vikings

Ā, nu skaidrs, tad lai jau veicas restaurācijā!  ::

----------


## mehanikis

nu ko, ir gatavs!


satinu iekšā visas plates ar ekrānu, prastu protams, lai mazinātu traucējumus kamerai, saregulēju fokusu uz aci, būs labi, nopirku iekš http://www.tme.eu HI power IR LEDu "HIRPD8-1G/PCB"
to piebaroju ar KA34063 mikroshēmu,
http://radiohlam.ru/teory/stepdown34063.htm
 kondensatori ir salikti ātrie, izejai tas būtu svarīgi, indukcija argusā likta torodiālā uz 220uH, uz stienīša tītā ļoti trokšņoja, un radīja lielu fonu attēlam
visa shēma kopā ēd  apmēram 300mA tā kā pamaz jo diode ir pieskaitīta, bet lai vai nu kā izgaismo ļoti labi, iespējams ja gribēs vairāk tad domās tālāk, bet pagaidām forša bilde sanāk,
ar silstošo stabilizatoru kineskopam ar tiku galā, paņēmu plati no telefona lādējamā priekš auto  ::  visu sabāzu tais kastēs un voala  ::  diode maksāja 3 lati un pasūtīju ormiksā, jo tie ar TME ņemās, iespējams ja sūtītu pats būtu lētāk, jo sanāca uzcenojums atšķirībā no Inetā minētās
būs jāizmēģina mežā  ::

----------


## JDat

Šitam nevajadzētu pārceļot uz Lietotāju izstrādājumiem?

----------


## ansius

piekrītu lai gan dereetu pariet pari vispar struktuurai jo pasham ir bijushi briizhi kad domaa kuraa sadaljaa labaak iedereetos...

----------


## kaspich

> nu bet cik tadi lietoti nebija tadas problemas, pameginasu siko regulatoru, man lielais staav


 
jomajo... kaa var ko baigi gudri lodet, spries, ja nav skaidras taadas, absoluuti elementaaras leitas?
kaada vel filtreeshana ar diodeem?
cilveek, Oma likumu iemaacies!!!!

----------


## Vikings

> Šitam nevajadzētu pārceļot uz Lietotāju izstrādājumiem?


 JDat, nu pesec, ko Tu vari spazmot par visādiem aizvēsturiskiem topikiem un citiem pilnīgi nenozīmīgiem sūdiem. Nē, nu protams, forši ir nepilna gada laikā pierādīt sevi kā aktīvāko lietotāju un vēl pie tam kļūt par moderatoru, bet vai tāpēc tiešām ir viss forums jāapgriež kājām gaisā?

----------


## Slowmo

Ieteikums - neprasi atļauju, vai pārvietot topiku uz pareizo sadaļu, vai nē. Ja redzi, ka neideras - vienkārši pārvieto.

----------


## JDat

Nu labi. Nebrēciet, ja pēc tam kaut ko nevarēsiet atrast.   ::

----------


## marizo

Varbūt var izveidot kaut kādu tēmu par moderēšanu? Tur varēsi ielikt ko-uz kurieni pārvietoji. 
Vecas tēmas pārvietot - tas droši vien nekādu ļaunumu nedara.
Grūtāk varētu būt, ja kāds izveidojis jaunu tēmu un tā viņam nezinot (vai viņš saņem par to ziņu?) tiek pārvietota.

----------


## Slowmo

Šķiet PhpBB to neatbalsta, bet ir redzēts citiem forumiem, ka oriģinālā topika vietā paliek norāde uz jauno atrašanās vietu.

----------


## Vikings

Atbalsta, vismaz phpbb3 noteikti atbalsta.

----------


## mehanikis

na#^j@m te piespamots par moderēšanu?

ar šo vienu IR diodi par maz lai ziemā uz sniega redzētu tā smuki, telpā strādā apmierinoši, ārpusē un vēl baltā sniegā švaki, kokus jā var redzēt

----------


## JDat

> na#^j@m te piespamots par moderēšanu


 viedi vārdi. Uzprasi to Vikingam.

----------


## Kassspis1988

Negribi notirgot?

----------


## mehanikis

pagaidām nē

----------

